# Has anyone seen Toolify?



## graduate_owner (23 Oct 2016)

This is an American youtube site with some clever ideas, presented by a 23 year old lad. Might be interesting viewing. I haven't tried any of the jigs yet.

K


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Oct 2016)

Yes I've watched it. Nice kit for a young guy and he's pretty switched on. However he was meant to do a new vid once a a month but not seen anything for a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graduate_owner (23 Oct 2016)

He does seem to have very well equipped workshop. At 23 I had a Blach and Decker single speed drill, with 5"circular saw and orbital sander attachments, a B&D jigsaw, and some assorted wood chisels my Dad gave me, all if which were blunt ( and I had no idea how to sharpen them correctly).

K


----------



## woodenstx (31 Oct 2016)

He seems a bit hap hazard on youtube, but probalby has joined the other US/Canada baqsed woodworkers in the "Patreon" thing of wringing more cash from people to make it a job as opposed to a hobby.

His videos are great though.


----------



## MattRoberts (31 Oct 2016)

I find him pretty awkward if I'm honest, and there are plenty of other channels out there I'd rather watch...


----------



## custard (31 Oct 2016)

He seems a nice enough kid, but it's all part of the trend towards "the cult of the workshop". Glancing through his videos he doesn't seem to actually make much furniture, just stuff for his workshop!

There was an article in one of the American magazines a few years ago about a fairly well to do guy (I think he was a cosmetic dentist) who had spent a couple of years speccing and then putting together his dream workshop. It was stupendous, maybe 200 square metres stuffed with absolutely top end, industrial quality European equipment. But all he had made in it were a couple of really undemanding, smallish items of case furniture. I came away from the article thinking, there's a man who's far more focussed on _owning_ a workshop than on actually _making_ furniture.

And that's entirely his prerogative, it's his time and his money and he can do with them as he pleases. 

I'm seeing the same thing, just on a far more modest scale, increasingly often in this country and all over the web. _The cult of the workshop_. It's really all about the workshop, which is why most of the projects are more stuff for the workshop, like shooting boards, benches, or router tables. Making domestic furniture? Not so much!


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Nov 2016)

Indeed - but I guess that's as valid a reason as the desire to make furniture. Matthias Wandel, John Heisz and Izzy Swan create fantastic content and very interesting projects, but very little furniture other than shop stuff. 

Personally, I started buying gear with the express intent of learning to build furniture for my house. All of the tools and jigs are great, but they're a means to an end, and it's the furniture itself I find so satisfying


----------



## TFrench (1 Nov 2016)

custard":twgfvbqv said:


> I'm seeing the same thing, just on a far more modest scale, increasingly often in this country and all over the web. _The cult of the workshop_. It's really all about the workshop, which is why most of the projects are more stuff for the workshop, like shooting boards, benches, or router tables. Making domestic furniture? Not so much!



I can totally relate to this. I find it hard to make things for the sake of it - if I don't need a piece of furniture I won't build it. But making stuff for the workshop has gained me a lot of experience with the equipment I have and at the end of it I have something that can be used in the making of something nice, as and when I actually need it!

Edit
Plus I just plain enjoy working on my own in the shop, getting my head into solving problems that aren't "proper" work. I find it quite relaxing. And I like buying tools :lol:


----------



## Monkey Mark (1 Nov 2016)

He's come up with some interesting and creative ideas, but found him hard to watch at times. And he seems to have pretty much stopped producing anything anyway.


----------



## Bodgers (4 Nov 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/toolify/

The answer is in his pumpkin post.


----------

